# I have a 10% warn and I can still access the trading forums



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can still access the trading post forums with a 10% warn and I can post,read and start new threads, and when you go on to the trading forums it states that anyone with 10% warn or higher will not be able to access the trading forums.
So I'm just wondering why it's like that?


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 50% and I can still view/post in it. 

It just means you're not supposed to. 

~iFish


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I have 50% and I can still view/post in it.
> 
> It just means you're not supposed to.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolness (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 20% can also stil access the trading forums


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> I have 20% can also stil access the trading forums


read above post(my edit), confused as to why it allows it


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm just going to link you back to the first time you posted this.


First thread


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I'm just going to link you back to the first time you posted this.
> 
> 
> First thread


yea Phoenix, I know that, but this time it is a different question entirely, last time I was asking about the restrictions and as mentioned you cannot post in the trading forums with a warn over 10% and ifish has 50%, coolness has 20%, so it's a different question.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> yea Phoenix, I know that, but this time it is a different question entirely, last time I was asking about the restrictions and as mentioned you cannot post in the trading forums with a warn over 10% and ifish has 50%, coolness has 20%, so it's a different question.



Your answer is in there. I wouldn't post it if it wasn't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 6, 2010)

You aren't automatically locked out of the trading forum when your warn goes over 10%. But generally if I see anyone with over 10% post there I trash their posts and ask them to refrain from making any further posts. 



Spoiler



I could still access the trading forum when I had both 70% and 100% warns by the way.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You aren't automatically locked out of the trading forum when your warn goes over 10%. But generally if I see anyone with over 10% post there I trash their posts and ask them to refrain from making any further posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, cool lol.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You aren't automatically locked out of the trading forum when your warn goes over 10%. But generally if I see anyone with over 10% post there I trash their posts and ask them to refrain from making any further posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was referring to. Nadrian answered that in the other thread.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 6, 2010)

if you want your trading forums access disallowed, i guess you can always request a mod.

joking.


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 23, 2010)

i wonder...


----------

